# Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI



## Rammler2 (20. Juli 2016)

*Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

Hallo zusammen,

für die neue GTX 1080ti die irgendwann rauskommt möchte ich auf eine Wakü umsteigen. Als OC-Fan werde ich natürlich die Karten und die CPU stark übertakten.
Ich weiß nur nicht genau wie viel Radiatorfläche ich dafür brauche und ob das Enthoo Luxe dafür noch ausreicht.

Gedacht war für das Luxe:

Ein 420er oben, ein 240er vorne und ein 140er unten. Würde zusammen ja 800 machen. Ob das reicht?
Würde sich hier ein neues Gehäuse lohnen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## HisN (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

Kommt immer darauf an was Du unter "es reicht" verstehst. Leerste Worthülse der Welt in diesem Zusammenhang^^

Wenn alle 3600er Lüfter auf 100% brüllen? Reicht das?
Oder lieber nur 800er Lüfter verbauen und alle laufen auf 50%?

Reichen 50° Wassertemperatur, oder reichen 30?
Sitzt du im Keller bei 17° über das ganze Jahr oder unterm Dach bei 35°?


Ich an Deiner Stelle würde nicht intern anfangen.
Mora3 extern Minimum. Vor allem weil niemand weiß was die 1080erTI an Strom umsetzen werden. Aber ich schätze mit 700-800W wirste mit OC schon hinkommen, und dann ist nach Faustformel einen 120er für 100W ein 800er Radi halt ein klein bisschen wenig. Wenn Du nix gegen röhrende Lüfter hast, wirst Du damit hinkommen. Aber das ist meinem Verständnis nach nicht der Sinn und Zweck einer Wakü.

Wenn Die Kohle für die Wakü so locker sitzt wie für die Hardware ... Gigant 3360. Sieh es als Investition für die Zukunft, das Ding überlebt Dich.


----------



## Shutterfly (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

Dumme Frage: Wie soll dir dazu jmd. eine belastbare Empfehlung geben, wenn über diese Karten gar nichts verbindliches bekannt ist? Oder möchtest du nur wissen was der Rest denkt, wo man aber total daneben liegen kann? 

Persönliche Meinung: Einfach das nehmen was man für zwei 980er ti nehmen würde. Grundsätzlich wird die Abwärme ja eher abfallen oder zumindest gleich bleiben. Jedoch ist dies geraten.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

Einen Mora 3 kann ich auch empfehlen. Nutze selber einen Mora 3 420 mit 9 140er Lüfter. 2 GTX 1080 und einen I7-5930k@4,4 Ghz. Die Temperaturen sind gut, aber es könnte noch besser/leiser sein. Ein 2. Mora wäre sicher toll. Dann kann man sicher die Lüfter so langsam wie möglich laufen lassen und hat immer noch Top Temperaturen.


----------



## SpatteL (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

Ich würde da auch gleich zu einem externen Radi raten, da sparst du dir das Gebastel im Case und hast genug Fläche.
Pumpe und AGB müssten ja auch noch irgendwo im Case hin und wenn da schon alles mit Radis zugebaut ist, wird das mit dem Gebastel auch nicht besser.

Wie Shutterfly schon schrieb, schau dich mal nach ähnlichen Konfigs mit 980ern/980 Tis um.


----------



## Rammler2 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

Ok danke für die Tipps. Ich merke schon, mit OC komme ich nicht um was externes herum. Habs befürchtet. Das macht das ganze dann auch schlecht transportierbar denke ich mal. Nicht dass ich das jetzt unbedingt dauernd rumschleppen müsste.

Danke für die Tipps.

Und lautstärketechnisch bin ich nicht sehr empfindlich. Ich habe aktuell zwei 980ti ohne Wasserkühlung. Die obere läuft wegen der Abwärme immer bei ca 82 Grad Vollast und dementsprechend 70% Lüfterkurve. Das finde ich noch in Ordnung an Lautstärke.

Bei Wassertemperatur natürlich lieber weniger als mehr. Aber kommt auch auf den Effekt an, den es helfen würde.

Aber da eh alle zu was externem raten brauch ich auch nicht rumrechnen und kann mir direkt nen Standradiator holen. Muss nur dann etwas Platz schaffen.

Oder würdet ihr auch ein Gehäuse kennen, wo genug Radiatoren reinpassen würden? Denn lieber wäre mir ein Gehäuse als zwei sozusagen.


----------



## HisN (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

2 Schnellkupplungen hinten den Rechner und dann ist es sogar einfacher transportierbar, weil Du keine 5KG zusätzlich im Rechner hast, sondern es einzeln transportierbar ist.
Es sei denn Du hast nen Gehäuse mit Henkel^^


----------



## Rammler2 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

Ok super danke. Budget hatte ich für die Wasserkühlung so 1000 Euro geplant. Sollte aber weniger kosten oder?


----------



## HisN (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

Ist wie mit allem im Computer-Bereich. Man kann unglaublich viel Geld versenken, muss man aber nicht


----------



## SpatteL (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

Nichts gegen dich, aber was habt ihr immer mit "schlecht Transportierbar"?! Geht ihr jeden Monat auf ne LAN-Party? Ich war zuletzt vor über 10 Jahren auf einer.
Aber auch wenn, Schnellkupplungen dran und gut ist, da hat mein ein "Paket" mehr zu tragen.
Auf/unter dem Tisch wird sich da doch auch noch ein Platz für den Radi finden.

Ich habe meinen, mit etwas Abstand, an die Wand unterm Schreibtisch gehangen, da stört der überhaupt nicht.

In das Phanteks Enthoo Primo bekommt man ne Menge rein, aber besser Transportierbar ist das dann mMn auch nicht.
Das Case wiegt leer schon 18kg, mit HW und Wakü inkl. Wasser wiegt das Teil dann sicher mehr als 35kg.

Unter 1000€ ist möglich, kannst aber auch deutlich mehr ausgeben, je nach deinen (optischen) Ansprüchen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*



Rammler2 schrieb:


> Ok super danke. Budget hatte ich für die Wasserkühlung so 1000 Euro geplant. Sollte aber weniger kosten oder?



Reicht, selbst für Premium-Komponenten locker.
Ich habe alles in allem (CPU-Block, zwei GPU-Blocks, MoRa420, 9x NB-PK1, Fittings/Schnellkupplungen/Schläuche, AGB, ASXT Pumpe + Kleinkram) wenn ich mich recht entsinne rund 800 gezahlt.
Dann haste aber wirklich eine Konfig die alles leise kühlen kann egal was du tust. Alle Lüfter auf 600 upm reichen aus, um bei Maximalbelastung die Wassertemperatur bei unter 10°C über Umgebung zu halten (also wenn du 21°C Raumtemperatur hast wird das Wasser idR nicht wärmer als 30) und das Ding bleibt sehr, sehr leise.


----------



## keks4 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

Nimm einen MoRa 420, da hast du Leistung ohne Ende 
Und wenn du die Schläuche etwas elegant aus dem Case führen willst, gibt's sowas: Drück Mich (du brauchst allerdings 3/8' auf 1/4' Adapter, gibts für 2€ das Stück oder so )
Edit: wie ich erfahre sind die Adapter dabei, wieder was Gelernt


----------



## Trash123 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

Schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an, beste Lösung in diesem Fall ein externer Mora. Falls du dennoch ein Case willst, wo du deine Radis intern verbauen willst, schaue dir mal das TT Core X9 an. Da passt einiges an Radis rein!


----------



## keks4 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

In das TT passen 3×480er rein, würde ich aber nicht empfehlen  (so sehr ich das X9 auch mag ) da man unter dem Strich so für weniger Kühlleistung mehr bezahlt, ein MoRa ist bei genauer Betrachtung ein echtes p/l Wunder


----------



## VJoe2max (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*



keks4 schrieb:


> Nimm einen MoRa 420, da hast du Leistung ohne Ende
> Und wenn du die Schläuche etwas elegant aus dem Case führen willst, gibt's sowas: Drück Mich (du brauchst allerdings 3/8' auf 1/4' Adapter, gibts für 2€ das Stück oder so )



Die G3/8" auf G1/4" Adapter sind bei dem Teil schon dabei  (vier Stück sogar).


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*



keks4 schrieb:


> ein MoRa ist bei genauer Betrachtung ein echtes p/l Wunder



Das liegt aber weniger am Preis sondern an der brachialen Leistung.
Selbst bei sehr zahmer aktiver Belüftung biste bei nem 420er MoRa mit etwa 100W Abwärme pro Grad Differenztemperatur Wasser-Luft dabei.
Sprich wenn deine Hardware 500W rausdrückt (was schon sehr viel ist) kannste grade mal mit 5 Grad wärmerem Wasser rechnen.

Selbst bei so Monstersystemen wie 6950X + 2x 1080Ti plus hartem OC schaffste kaum die 700-800W... da lacht der MoRa noch drüber. 


Ich hab mir mal den Spaß gemacht alles auf vollast laufen zu lassen und die Belüftung abzuschalten. Als das Wasser dann 50°C erreicht hatte hab ich die Last weggenommen und die Lüfter zugeschaltet... und beobachtet wie schnell das Wasser auf 30°C heruntergekühlt wird (bei normaler Raumtemp von rund 20). Da ich weiß wie viel Wasser ich im Kreislauf habe (2,1 Liter) kann ich die mittlere Leistungsabgabe des MoRa errechnen.

Beim herunterkühlen von 50 auf 30 Grad entsprechend einer mittleren Temperaturdifferenz von 20 Kelvin kommt man rechnerisch auf rund 2 kW Wärmeleistung...


----------



## Rammler2 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das liegt aber weniger am Preis sondern an der brachialen Leistung.
> Selbst bei sehr zahmer aktiver Belüftung biste bei nem 420er MoRa mit etwa 100W Abwärme pro Grad Differenztemperatur Wasser-Luft dabei.
> Sprich wenn deine Hardware 500W rausdrückt (was schon sehr viel ist) kannste grade mal mit 5 Grad wärmerem Wasser rechnen.
> 
> ...



Also kann ich mit OC um die 800 Watt rechnen?

Würde dann nicht theoretisch auch nen 420er + 240er und 140er reichen? Wären zusammen ja 800


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

Kommt drauf an wie die 1080er eingestuft werden und wie du übertaktest. Gehen wir mal vom WorstCase aus:

6950X: 140W, mit OC und sinnvoll kühlbar vielleicht in der Gegend maximal 250W.
GTX1080Ti wird wohl ne TDP von 250W bekommen, mit OC und Powerlimit am Anschlag rechne ich mal 300W.

Das sind ja alle Komponenten die du einbinden willst wenn ich recht entsinne also sind die paar Watt Laufwerke Board usw. nicht relevant für die Wakü.
Sprich du wärst bei Prime95+Furmark bei 850W Abwärme, in Spielen sollte es geschätzt immer unterhalb von 700W, im Mittel eher bei 550-600W bleiben einfach weil kein Spiel alle Chips voll gleichzeitig auslastet.

Natürlich ist es möglich, sowas auch intern zu lösen, ein MoRa kann es aber durch erstens viel größere Fläche und zweitens völlig freiem und nicht vorgewärmten Luftstrom da extern wesentlich efizienter.
Sprich ja, du kannst auch dein gehäuse mit Radis vollstopfen, diese Bauart wird aber entweder schnellere Lüfter erfordern um das gleiche Ergebnis zu erhalten oder bei gleich schnellen/lauten Lüftern höhere Wasser/Chiptemperaturen erreichen. 

Welche variante dir besser zusagt musste selbst entscheiden.


----------



## VJoe2max (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

An einen Mora (weder an einen 360er noch an einen 420er) kommst du damit nicht ran und hinzu kommt, dass interne Radis nie so effektiv sind wie externe arbeiten können - vor allem wenn es mehrere interne sind, die nicht alle mit Frischluft von außen versorgt werden können. Deine Konfig mit 420er + 240er + 140er bietet eine Lufteintrittsfläche von 107.200 mm² brutto (netto sind es wegen der Rahmen und dem deshalb kleineren Kern ca. 5-10% weniger). Ein MoRa 360 bietet eine Lufteintrittsfläche von 129.600 mm² brutto und ein MoRa 420 sogar 176.400 mm² brutto (von noch größeren externen Radis will ich mal gar nicht anfangen). Zudem können externe Radis eben mit maximaler Effizienz betrieben werden. 

Zumindest wenn dir neben den Temperaturen auch eine geringe Lautstärke ein Anliegen ist, würde auch ich bei so einer Stromheizung (vor allem mit mehreren Grakas) und wegen deiner OC-Ambitionen zu einem externen MoRa raten. Natürlich würden auch die genannten internen Radis reichen, um das Zeug vor dem Hitzetod zu bewahren und du fährst evtl. trotzdem etwas leiser als mit Lukü, aber der große Wurf wäre es nicht gerade.


----------



## GottesMissionar (21. Juli 2016)

*Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

Hab 2 Nova 1080 für einen 5820k und 980TI - beide overclocked. Vor allem jetzt im Sommer wäre mir einer - bei sehr geringer Lautstärke - um einiges zu wenig.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rammler2 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

Ich merke schon, es muss wohl echt der Klotz sein. Ok, dann warte ich mal auf die 1080ti und besorge mir dann alles zusammen. Danke nochmal.
Freue mich dann schon auf leise und trotzdem starke Karten


----------



## chischko (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

Warte erstmal die Specs der 1080Ti ab... kauf dir einen ext. Radi und wenn es Dir noch immer zu laut/heiß ist kannste jederzeit nen 2. einfach via Schnelltrennkupplungen hinzufügen...


----------



## GottesMissionar (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

Das ist natürlich die beste Idee!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wooddy (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

und was nimmt man dann für ne pumpe ?

da reicht doch ne simpele D5 nicht mehr aus bei diesen monster radis ?!


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

Die großen Radiatoren verändern den Durchflusswiderstand des Kreislaufs nur unwesentlich. Ein Feinstrukturkühlkörper für die CPU braucht wahrscheinlich mehr Pumpenleistung als ein MoRa - denn letzterer ist nurn paar Meter gebogenes Rohr das keinen nennenswerten Fließwiderstand hat.

Ich verwende ne (zugegeben sehr starke) ASXT, habe aber neben MoRa noch 3 Kühlkörper, Hähne, Filter, Schnellkupplungen, viele Winkel usw. im Kreislauf so dass der Widerstand schon vergleichsweise hoch sein sollte. Dennoch reicht der Durchfluss selbst bei Minimaldrehzahl der Pumpe mehr als aus (> 50 l/h).

Ob eine D5 dafür noch gut ist weiß ich mangels Erfahrung damit nicht, es ging nur darum zu erwähnen dass der MoRa selbst für den Widerstand kein besonders böser Bube ist. Wenn eine D5 den Kreislauf mit einem "normalen" Radi schafft dann schafft sies auch mit nem Mora.


----------



## HisN (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

Meine D5 ist jedenfalls ausreichend für einen Gigant 3660


----------



## Wooddy (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

gut zu wissen 

dann kann ich das mal im hinterkopf behalten....

danke


----------



## keks4 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

Meine D5 packt das ohne murren


----------



## brooker (4. August 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

... Du brauchst bei Deinem geplanten Setup und einem MORA keine besondere Pumpe. Eine normale AS XT oder vergleichbar liefert Dir noch ausreichend Förderleistung.
Stell mal einen Warenkorb zusammen, dann können wir drüberschauen. Denn ob nun 700 oder 850W Verlustleistung ist fast egal. Der MORA packt das locker


----------



## brooker (4. September 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

... wie ist denn der Stand in diesem interessanten Projekt?  *neugierig schau*


----------



## Nachty (4. September 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abgelaufen


----------



## brooker (4. September 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

... Nachty, ich verstehe gerade nur Bahnhof


----------



## Nachty (4. September 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

Macht auch nichts


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. September 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

Ich glaube er hat das Geld für dieses Projekt nicht bekommen. So deute ich das Bild.


----------



## brooker (4. September 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

... aber Nachty ist nicht der TE, oder hat er Insiderwissen?


----------



## Nachty (4. September 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

Nein das war nur ein Scherz  weil es schon 1 Monat her ist oder er ist im Urlaub


----------



## Wooddy (13. September 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

ich hab ja nur informativ gefragt, welche pumpen man bei externen radis so nimmt.
aber ich verfolge quasi das gleiche ziel wie der TE.
auf 1080TI warten und dann custom loop.


meine Grobe planung ist halt auch ein mora 420 mit 9 lüftern
macht unterm strich ca. 700-800€
(mora3 radiator, 9 gute Lüfter, schläuche, fittinge, Pumpe, AGB. schnellverschlüsse)
(Ohne CPU/GPU Kühler)

100€ weniger mit 420mm und 360mm nexxos radi als INTERNE Lösung

extern nur wenn ich kein gutes gehäuse finde, welches vorne min. 3x 140 lüfter hat mit TÜR und Lüftersteuerung. 
mein Bluray´laufwerk wäre auch nett zu behalten.....


----------



## HisN (13. September 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

Die Katze ist ja seit heute aus dem Sack, es gibt einen Vollausbau, der rein rechnerisch genau 7% schneller ist als eine Titan XP.
Und wenn man den nimmt, einen Cluster abschaltet und den Speicher halbiert (genau das war die die 980TI) ist man bei einer Titan X Pascal. Halber Speicher, ein deaktivierter Cluster.
Aber den wollen die ganzen "Ich warte auf eine TI"-Leute ja komischerweise nicht bezahlen.

Also auf was wartet ihr? Titan XP-Leistung zum 1070er Preis? Wird es nicht geben. Es sei denn im Abverkauf sobald Volta auf der Matte steht.
Aber auch so viel Spaß beim warten .. ich zocke derweil ein bisschen^^


----------



## chaotium (13. September 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*



HisN schrieb:


> Die Katze ist ja seit heute aus dem Sack, es gibt einen Vollausbau, der rein rechnerisch genau 7% schneller ist als eine Titan XP.
> Und wenn man den nimmt, einen Cluster abschaltet und den Speicher halbiert (genau das war die die 980TI) ist man bei einer Titan X Pascal. Halber Speicher, ein deaktivierter Cluster.
> Aber den wollen die ganzen "Ich warte auf eine TI"-Leute ja komischerweise nicht bezahlen.
> 
> ...



Hast du ein Link zu deiner behauptung? Auf der Hauptseite is da nichts XD


----------



## HisN (13. September 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

Nvidia Tesla P4 und P40 mit Pascal-Architektur - ComputerBase


----------



## chaotium (13. September 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

Alles klar, morgen wird Gehaltserhöhung beantragt XD


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. September 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Alles klar, morgen wird Gehaltserhöhung beantragt XD


Die bräuchte ich auch, vor einer Woche meinen BMW M4 bestellt, etwas mehr Geld könnte wirklich nicht schaden. Mein Meister sieht das nur leider anders


----------



## chischko (14. September 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

M4 als Geselle.... Ich mach was falsch als Ing. mit Passat!


----------



## brooker (14. September 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

... der W8 ist doch super


----------



## chischko (14. September 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

 
Ne B7 hier. Dennoch mach ich was falsch^^


----------



## brooker (14. September 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

... nicht ärgern. Im Stau sind alle Wagen gleich, nur die großen Maschinen sind schneller, an der Zapfsäule. Wobei der M4 schon ein schönes Spaßmobil ist


----------



## chischko (14. September 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*

Ärgern könnte man nicht sagen... der Passat ist gratis da Firmenwagen... nen M4 gratis ... eher nicht^^ 
Und demnächst kommt der E350 (kein Spaßwagen, aber komfortabler geht's nicht und nachdem ich beruflich viel Langstrecke fahre freue ich mich sehr auf den Schwaben)


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2016)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für 6850k und GTX 1080ti SLI*



HisN schrieb:


> Die Katze ist ja seit heute aus dem Sack, es gibt einen Vollausbau, der rein rechnerisch genau 7% schneller ist als eine Titan XP.
> Und wenn man den nimmt, einen Cluster abschaltet und den Speicher halbiert (genau das war die die 980TI) ist man bei einer Titan X Pascal. Halber Speicher, ein deaktivierter Cluster.
> Aber den wollen die ganzen "Ich warte auf eine TI"-Leute ja komischerweise nicht bezahlen.
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, Nvidia wird auf der Titan Pascal das GTX 1080 Ti Logo drauf kleben und die dann für den gleichen Preis verkaufen.
Der Titan Vollausbau wird dann 2000€ kosten -- man will ja einen Abstand bewahren. 

Und dass die 1080 Ti nicht für 900€ über den Ladentisch gehen wird, war angesichts der Preise für die 1080 ja völlig offensichtlich. Aber 1300€ sind dann kein Pappenstiel.
Ich hoffe aber, dass es dann auch wieder Customer Karten geben wird, denn das Referenz Design ist nun mal für den arsch.


----------

